

Amazon takes the low road - spenrose
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hiltzik-20110717,0,1556564.column

======
spenrose
"In court, Amazon would have to painstakingly muster credible legal arguments
and present them to a judge who, more often than not, is no fool. In a
California ballot campaign, one can try to mislead voters by deploying half-
truths, outright lies and flagrant deceit. Lie to a judge, and you might end
up with a stiff fine for contempt and maybe jail. Lie to the California
electorate, and you might win an election. Amazon hasn't ruled out challenging
the California law in court, and it might do so if the referendum fails. But
is there any mystery why it preferred to start with a ballot measure?"

